# Buffalo bacon, dove and scallops



## cowgirl (Mar 27, 2008)

I smoked some dove and scallops last night for supper also smoked a batch of buffalo bacon using MossyMo's method.

I used some hickory and Jack Daniels whiskey barrel wood chips.
Everything turned out great.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 27, 2008)

I forgot to add the link to MossyMo's method......http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=5255

I did not use a premixed bacon seasoning...just winged it.


----------



## magnum (Mar 27, 2008)

CG,
Looks great!
I think you posted the picture upsided down.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you Ken!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Magnum, that is hilarious.


----------



## walking dude (Mar 27, 2008)

looking good looking good.............

mossy should be pleased


----------



## white cloud (Mar 28, 2008)

mmm mmm mmm Boy that looks good. I know I saved that bacon recipe somewhere but I think I'll copy it again just in case. GREAT JOB! And them farm fresh eggs look good too.


----------



## mossymo (Mar 28, 2008)

cowgirl
Kudo's to you on a excellent looking smoke !!! 
Glad you tried the bacon, it looks the same as when other SMF'ers or I have made it..... Sure do like your bacon thick don't ya !!!


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 28, 2008)

Cowgirl, that Q View is the banquet of my eyes! I'm trying to cut back on my weight, and you just popup with that tasty food... you go girl!


----------



## desertlites (Mar 28, 2008)

yup cowgirl thats some goodlooking cooking there.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Mar 28, 2008)

WOW cowgirl!!  Looks GREAT!!


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you folks.
I did slice it a bit thick, didn't want to get out my slicer so I just did it by hand. 
I did chill it overnight before slicing like Mossy does, that helps a lot.


----------



## kratzx4 (Mar 28, 2008)

Good looking vittles Patty


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Mar 28, 2008)

*Good golly my dear, as I have asked you before, is there anything you can't do? I tell ya what Patty, I got a 77 Kenworth with a 400 Cummins and a 13 speed "dial a clunk" transmission, I get a slight vibration in 12th gear at 1750 RPM, if I fly ya up here, will you figure out the problem? (what the heck, I know you could fix it too). 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*
*Juts razzin ya my dear, but you sure a very talented and capable young lady, I'm impressed! If you weren't so durn far away, I'd ask ya to marry me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*The 77 is on the left, the one on the right is a 73 with a 318 Detroit converter in it, (it converts fuel into smoke and noise), so there is no hope for it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## walking dude (Mar 28, 2008)

wow..........look at what the cat drug in the dog wouldn't have.............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





long time no see Terry.........glad to see you back around


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 28, 2008)

LOLOL Terry........nice trucks and sorry, I can't help ya with them.
You know I'd try to help if I could.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Thanks for being a such a sweetie. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Kratz, thank you!! :)


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Mar 28, 2008)

cowgirl;172375 said:
			
		

> LOLOL Terry........nice trucks and sorry, I can't help ya with them.
> You know I'd try to help if I could.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## erain (Mar 31, 2008)

looks great patty!!!!! i guess magnum wins the plating portion:)


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks Erain! 
I had to do a double take on my picture...lol ...Magnum did such a great job.


----------



## waysideranch (Apr 25, 2008)

yum. nice looking q.


----------

